# Towehome Assoc. Question???



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to start by saying this site has been an great resource for me thus far just from searching posts and reading up on some of the members. i have read the posts and searched for town home associations and was just looking for a clearer idea of what might work for me. i'm just asking this questions as reference point to start. This is my second year plowing and i've decided to take it to the next level due to recently being laid off. So i've added a truck and bought a couple snow blowers. I have the opportunity to bid a townhome community in my area in close proximity to another account i have that is a commercial property. i have mostly done residential driveways with the exeception of a couple apartment complexes, commercial parking lots and a couple gas stations. I am trying to give this customer a good price to secure the account but i don't want to get stuck. they have asked for a per push and per season price. i live in the suburbs of chicago and we have some pretty good snows up here 15-20 times per year. I am bidding per 1-3 inch 3-6, 6-9 etc.. i will need to have one truck for the streets and have both blowers going with a crew of two for cleanup and sidewalks. the specs are as follows. any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Truck: 2004 Chevy Silverado 2500HD w/ Western 7.5 ft Plow
1/7 mile of 2 lane
630 feet side walk off street
36 15x15 ft driveway
36 units w 10 foot of walkway and porch


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We do a good amount of HOA work. They are demanding clients want a 3" trigger, then call at an inch. Every one thinks their the boss. The boards change often so your loyalty factor is very little. A good management company does make things flow smoother though. These have been my experiences. Good luck. They do pay on time (generally), some even early, which is always a good thing.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

RLM;810832 said:


> We do a good amount of HOA work. They are demanding clients want a 3" trigger, then call at an inch. Every one thinks their the boss. The boards change often so your loyalty factor is very little. A good management company does make things flow smoother though. These have been my experiences. Good luck. They do pay on time (generally), some even early, which is always a good thing.


Can you make any generalized comments on how i should price? i've always used shovels and now i will be using staff and blowers?? any help would be greatly appreciated!! 
scj


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok i'm trying to prepare this proposal this afternoon so i'm sorry if i keep posting in this thread but this is what i've come up with so far. can ANYONE PLEASE let me know how far off i am? i'm just having a hard time with the snowblowing i've always ran with a guy with a shovel for walkways... Also would you charge the same for snowblowing the sidewalks as you would to salt?

1/7 mile of 2 lane $125
630x5 feet side walk off street snowblowing 472.50
36 15x15 ft driveway snow blowing $180
36 units w 10x5 foot of walkway and porch snowblowing $270
TOTAL: 1047.50 per push (10% off if contact signed before nov. 1st)

Seasonal: 14,500 21 push max $550 every additional push

1/3 down upon acceptance, and 1/3 due after 7 pushes, and 1/3 due after 7 additional pushes (so basically pre paying for 7 events at a time) is that typical or is 5 more standard? any advise would really help me. thanks
scott


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

you are high on your snow blowing numbers. The city walk will be bid bid by others at 2hrs with an atv or less... it is one eigth of a mile. With a blower going slow at 2mph making 2 or 3 passes, you are clearing 1/3 mile in an hour. Not sure how big thoose porches are, but the unit's walks are 50% higher than the actual drive.... I'd rethink the walks. Just my .02 good luck.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

big acres;810968 said:


> you are high on your snow blowing numbers. The city walk will be bid bid by others at 2hrs with an atv or less... it is one eigth of a mile. With a blower going slow at 2mph making 2 or 3 passes, you are clearing 1/3 mile in an hour. Not sure how big thoose porches are, but the unit's walks are 50% higher than the actual drive.... I'd rethink the walks. Just my .02 good luck.


Thanks so much on your input. That is exactly what i needed help on was the snowblowing i just couldn't quantify it properly and then used someone elses 15c per sf and it seemed high. so maybe i'll figure

1/7 mile of 2 lane $125
630x5 feet side walk off street $200 (2 guys $50 hr) pay bees $20 per hour
36 15x15 ft driveway plowed $150
36 units w 10x5 foot of walkway and porch $180
Salt Sidwalks $250 When ice is present or antipated

TOTAL: 655 per push (10% off if contact signed before nov. 1st)

Seasonal: $9,995 (3650 savingsover per push) 20 push max $475 every additional push

1/2 down, balance once 10 pushes have been completed


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

you'd be very competitive here... probably slightly cheaper than the bigger co's, which is probably what you want to hear.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

BIG ACRES ThX SO MUCH!! i've been on here like a vulture searching for info that would put me in a competitive position. I am just taking a larger plunge and am not trying to hit it out the ballpark with this one HOA. Do you think the Seasonal is sufficient when we have an avg of 40 inches but the past couple years have had more like 60 so as long as i designate pushes 1-3 in then i should protect myself with the anything over 20. 20 pushes can come in 5 or 10 storms who knows. i think with the seasonal i will be at around $500 per push which is ok but i think i'd like to make a little more per visit even on seasonal i think i will up the season price by $1000? which would put me at 10,995 or 549.75. i will be paying two guys $40 each expenses would be averaged at $200 so that would leave me 269.75 profit per storm so roughly $135 hr. Seems fair????????????????????


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Pricing is reigonal. We use trucks or bobcats, so the pricing will be WAAAY different.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

If i did the math right your going to do the drives for less than 4.50 per drive , that seems a little on the low side, just my two cents


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

icebreaker;811007 said:


> If i did the math right your going to do the drives for less than 4.50 per drive , that seems a little on the low side, just my two cents


they will be plowed in about 3 minutes each they are barely 2 cars wide and ome car deep any im thinkin alittle more then an hour to do all


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

snowbizplowing;810997 said:


> BIG ACRES ThX SO MUCH!! i've been on here like a vulture searching for info that would put me in a competitive position. I am just taking a larger plunge and am not trying to hit it out the ballpark with this one HOA. Do you think the Seasonal is sufficient when we have an avg of 40 inches but the past couple years have had more like 60 so as long as i designate pushes 1-3 in then i should protect myself with the anything over 20. 20 pushes can come in 5 or 10 storms who knows. i think with the seasonal i will be at around $500 per push which is ok but i think i'd like to make a little more per visit even on seasonal i think i will up the season price by $1000? which would put me at 10,995 or 549.75. i will be paying two guys $40 each expenses would be averaged at $200 so that would leave me 269.75 profit per storm so roughly $135 hr. Seems fair????????????????????


No problem... we have slightly higher annual snowfall, but the 20 push number is about right for a 1" contract. Most HOA goes seasonal with lawn (5mo snow/7monthlawn), so I have nothing really to compare it to off the top of my head. The 135 per hr is about right for a small operation, we try to get a bit more on average for two-dozen trucks on the road. Glad to help.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

icebreaker;811007 said:


> If i did the math right your going to do the drives for less than 4.50 per drive , that seems a little on the low side, just my two cents


I agree, think about your long term investment and all the work it takes to maintain your equipment and replace part, damages that MAY occur, insurance, etc, etc....dont sell yourself short, JMO. Good Luck!


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

snocrete;811723 said:


> I agree, think about your long term investment and all the work it takes to maintain your equipment and replace part, damages that MAY occur, insurance, etc, etc....dont sell yourself short, JMO. Good Luck!


Funny i actually ended up going with the prices stated above and a local illinoisin is doing HD for this(see link) now i'm worried i'm too high...his lot is 6xbigger................

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84346


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

RLM;810832 said:


> We do a good amount of HOA work. They are demanding clients want a 3" trigger, then call at an inch. Every one thinks their the boss. The boards change often so your loyalty factor is very little. A good management company does make things flow smoother though. These have been my experiences. Good luck. They do pay on time (generally), some even early, which is always a good thing.


Dealing with HOA, is alot different than doing a commercial parking lot....as Mike here states just a few of the issues. So strategy to pricing is different also.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

snocrete;811998 said:


> Dealing with HOA, is alot different than doing a commercial parking lot....as Mike here states just a few of the issues. So strategy to pricing is different also.


Well after long hours of phone, mail and emial soclicitaion i've got the green light to bid on another associaiton. This HOA is quite different from the one above i'm going to so some preliminary estimates and measurements and will post them soon. I saw the property today and it is quite different from any i've bid before.................... pulling hair out of head :bluebounc


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey so did you get the first HOA? with that price they should of i would of been close to your 14,000 price


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

so no salt?


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

snowguys;816494 said:


> hey so did you get the first HOA? with that price they should of i would of been close to your 14,000 price


won't know for another week or so. i hope so. i got another qoute i'm doing in your neck of the woods where is are your boundaries?


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

We go from the lake to Schaumburg and like north ave in the city to like highland park


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

So, any pictures of the next HOA you want to bid? As for the first bid you submitted, the number looked ok.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

blowerman;817164 said:


> So, any pictures of the next HOA you want to bid? As for the first bid you submitted, the number looked ok.


Ok as in competitive? high? low?? lol thaanks for the reply!

next hoa i'm bidding
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85407


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Competetive, I would be able to do it for those numbers. We all clear snow different from each other. If you're are quick the numbers might work, if you are slow they might not.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

blowerman;818053 said:


> Competetive, I would be able to do it for those numbers. We all clear snow different from each other. If you're are quick the numbers might work, if you are slow they might not.


These should be fine i'm quick real quick just ask my girlfriend!! lol, thanks for the input check out the other link if you find some time.. !!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

blowerman;818053 said:


> Competetive, I would be able to do it for those numbers. We all clear snow different from each other. If you're are quick the numbers might work, if you are slow they might not.


shouldn't you make more money if your quicker than most? If not, why not just slow down, be easier on your equipment and still make the same? Just cause your fast, dosent mean you should lower your price...unless your doing a lesser quality job? Figure the job as if your slow...that way you are CYA (and still making money) in case of no shows, breakdowns, etc. And when things go real good you $bank$


----------

